# FS: Wild type Neocaridina heteropoda



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, what I am selling here is the wild type form of red cherry shrimp, meaning "brown cherry" shrimp. I've been keeping these guys mixed in with regular red cherries (got them like that), and I don't want them to interbreed any longer, so I've been painstakingly fishing the brown shrimp out of my tank.










Here is a photo of one of the juveniles (best photo I could get of them), along with a RCS in the front. The adult females get to be a really nice deep brown colour (blends in really well with darker rock). In total, I have about 150 shrimp to sell (by my best estimate). You can try counting the total for yourself if you want .










Just some words of warning. I wasn't too discerning when I was trying to separate the brown shrimp from the red shrimp, and the juveniles of both brown and red are pretty colourless, so there may be a few "red" cherries mixed in there, most likely the males with less colour (I'll separate out any that show red colouration as I find them though). Also, these guys WILL interbreed with both red cherry shrimp and yellow shrimp (hence my reason for getting rid of them), so don't keep them mixed if you don't want bad-looking offspring.

Other than that, the shrimp are all extremely healthy, mainly fed hikari algae wafers, along with any leftover fish flakes and the occasional blanched cucumber, and at least a few of the females in the group are currently berried.

PM me if you're interested.

-Greg

EDIT: Well, since I have some shrimp pending sale now, I can't offer the whole colony to anybody anymore. Price per shrimp will remain at 75 cents each, but if you order a lot, expect discounts


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping back to the front page.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping again. Nobody wants cheap shrimp?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

p m' d 

what are the water parameters?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd back. The water parameters are exactly the same as for RCS since they are technically the same shrimp (just a different colour morph).


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pm'd......


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Still plenty of shrimp left. PM if interested.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping again


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping back TTT.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. I still have tons of these shrimp left if anybody's interested. They've been breeding as well, so I may actually be back up to the original number of shrimp (albeit with younger shrimp).


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

if you could get them to victoria i would love them. would be great in my tang tanks!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> if you could get them to victoria i would love them. would be great in my tang tanks!


Wont tanganyikans eat them?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Wont tanganyikans eat them?


thats part of the idea... since its a highly rocky 90 gallon with java moss (hidden from view) i hoping that they will provide a natural entertaining food source, as they eat shrimp in the wild, (not that type but hey, close enough) and they could be apart of cleaning crew, as i assume a lot would make it.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm unfortunately, I'm rarely ever out on the Island, and I know next to nothing about shipping livestock. Any chance of you ever coming over to the mainland?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think id like about 20


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

As there is contant debate if betta can live with shrimps or will have a yummy snack, I would try with these as they look big enough. Can I have like 4-6 to try? If you can mix males and females in case they survive in the plants and could actually breed?
Thanks.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I will take some if you're going to Vancouver/Richmond anytime soon.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

marjorie said:


> I will take some if you're going to Vancouver/Richmond anytime soon.


I may head down to Patrick's in a week or two to pick up some mountain fan shrimp from him. How many would you be interested in?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cherrys are looking good thanks!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

How much for the lot


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

As in all of the shrimp I have left available? I'll have to do another count, and subtract the ones that are on hold for other members already. I'll get back to you.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well they would keep my arawana tank clean as well as providing a meal or 2 and i would put some in my convict breeding tank as the plecs are doing a very horrible job on cleaning the substrate. So want to see how much if I get a bulk order.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. I did another count yesterday, and it seems I have around 120 of these guys left still, despite having sold many away to members already. I keep finding new ones in my tank mixed in with my cherries... 

Will give a good price to anybody who wants to buy a lot at once. PM me if interested.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping again


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump. I have between 130 and 140 shrimp (approximately) left. I'm willing to sell the lot of them for $75 if anybody's still interested.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I love these guys; they seem to get a little larger than the red cherries, and I mixed them in with c.eccos green shrimp, who don't cross with them.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm, from my experience, I haven't really seen any that grew to be bigger than red cherries (they are the same species after all). But yeah, they won't interbreed with dwarf greens (I have some from cyber_ecco in my tank as well).


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Back up to the top


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping again. If anybody is interested in having a colony of feeder shrimp...


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump. I haven't been getting much interest in these guys recently, so they may just go to the LFS soon. PM me if you'd like to get some before that.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

First bump in two months. I still do have a lot of these guys left, so PM me if you're interested.


----------

